# Capital gains tax - Cyprus



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Does anyone have any guidence regarding Capital gains taxes, when selling property in Cyprus? Is there any infomation on Government web sites regarding this? Is there a web site available that gives increases in property values? Sorry lots of questions


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

On the tax side....

How about start with the Tax Department at the Ministry of Finance for the Republic of Cyprus









Tax Deprtment


The vision of the Tax Department is to become a modern tax administration.



www.mof.gov.cy


----------

